

Why Google Voice matters...100 beta accounts available - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/03/20/google-voice-its-the-end-of-the-phone-as-we-know-it-and-we-have-100-free-accounts-to-give-away/

======
blasdel
I just converted my account, it looks awesome!

I wonder if they're going to allow you to turn in your number in exchange for
a new one -- I lived in a different area code when I signed up for
GrandCentral. Maybe they could allow you to pay a $20 fee for additional phone
numbers?

